

Rapping grandmas and Ninja-Rockstar fatigue - thesethings
http://thesethings.posterous.com/rapping-grandmas-and-ninja-rockstar-fatigue

======
thesethings
I maybe didn't use the most descriptive title for this. It's basically about
how the terms "rockstar" and "ninja" are overused in job descriptions.

------
phiberoptik
I believe the other big offender is "guru". Rails "Guru", or Social Media
"guru".

